# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik ben tevreden over mijn uiterlijk

## Leontien

Het 'ideale' figuur is slechts voor weinigen weggelegd. Veel vrouwen zweren bij een modellenmaat à la Kate Moss, alleen is dat maar voor een enkeling weggelegd. De meeste van ons moeten het met ietsje meer doen. Dat is geen reden om somber te zijn. Het heeft immers niet zo veel zin om iets te willen wat onmogelijk is. Bijvoorbeeld super slank willen zijn als je een stevige bouw hebt, of blauwe ogen willen hebben als je bruine kijkers hebt. Dat kun je niet zomaar veranderen. Zelfs niet als je heel veel geld hebt. Je ogen zullen nooit hun eigen kleur verliezen en maatje 34 is voor de meeste van ons gewoon niet weggelegd. Erg? Welnee. Wees blij met jezelf. Als je tevreden bent, straal je dat uit. En een mooie, zelfverzekerde uitstraling is nou juist datgene wat jou zo aantrekkelijk maakt.

Ben jij nou iemand die tevreden is met hoe je eruit ziet? Of heb je altijd een ontevreden gevoel over hoe jij jezelf ziet. Het kan ook zijn dat je de ene keer je lekkerder in je vel voelt dan een andere keer. Je kunt hierover stemmen op deze enguête en een reactie geven op wat je hebt gestemd.

Dus breng nu je stem uit en geef je mening!


Voor meer informatie hoe je tevreden kan zijn met je uiterlijk: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...6655/sc=a560f2

----------


## jans79

hai,
ben een mams van 27 jaar, en weeg na 2 zwangerschappen nog steeds 10 kilo te zwaar.het is zòòò moeilijk om op gewicht te blijven blijkt wel,ben in april 2004 wel 10 kilo afgevallen, nu zit alles er weer aan, ik kan toch niet mijn hele leven blijven lijnen.altijd dat getob met vetranden die uit je shirt blubberen, een buik alsof lijkt dat ik weer zwanger ben..
maar ja, ben altijd wel stevig geweest maar ja die tien kilo extra , dat is een vreselijke klus, eindelijk eraf en hòp na een half jaar dr weer bij
maar goed ben gezond en heb een lieve man en 2 gezonde kids, dus dat is meer iets om voor te zorgen hè..............

----------


## mibo

hey,
ben ook moeder van twee mooie dochters, ben zekers niet blij hoe ik eruit zie, ben zekers niet te dik, wel geweest, heb nu kindermaat 164 en dat zit soms nog ruim, en leuke bh's hebben ze bijna niet in mijn maat........

----------


## Puppydoll

Nou, ik ben bijna 52. Te dik en echt niet heel knap. Toch ben ik meestal wel tevreden met mezelf. Natuurlijk wil ik regelmatig slanker zijn, maar dat is een eindeloos gebed. Als ik in de spiegel kijk zie ik een rijpe vrouw, die er best mag wezen. Dus ik heb "ja" gestemd.

----------


## Nora

Het ligt eraan hoe ik me voel. Als ik me een beetje depri voel, vind ik m'n lichaam op bepaalde plekken niet mooi. Als ik me goed voel, kan ik mezelf ook mooi vinden. Vaker ben ik op een neutraal gebied doordat ik niet meer zo op m'n lichaam let. Ik kijk meer naar hoe ik me van binnen voel.

----------


## Wendy

Sinds ik kinderen heb ben ik tevreden over mijn lichaam. Nu vind ik dat ik wel een klein buikje mag hebben, omdat er twee baby's in hebben gezeten. Terwijl ik vroeger mijn buikje maar niets vond. Nu ben ik trots op het buikje.

----------


## Petra717

> Sinds ik kinderen heb ben ik tevreden over mijn lichaam. Nu vind ik dat ik wel een klein buikje mag hebben, omdat er twee baby's in hebben gezeten. Terwijl ik vroeger mijn buikje maar niets vond. Nu ben ik trots op het buikje.


Fijn om te horen Wendy!

----------


## freaky_sandje

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik met momenten tevreden ben, en andere momenten weer helemaal niet. Als ik anderen mensen iets hoor zeggen over mijn figuur is dat eigenlijk altijd positief. Maar ik heb gewoon een laag zelfbeeld en weinig zelfvertrouwen dus ik heb er niet echt een objectief beeld over denk ik. Maar er zijn zeker wel (objectieve) dingen die voor verbetering in aanmerking komen. Maar is dat niet zo bij iedereen ? Zelfs superslanke of knappe mensen hebben vaak dingen die zij als minpunten zien.

----------


## Felice

Hoe kan ik tevreden zijn als de huid slapper wordt, je lijf dus ook uit zakt, overgang (54 jaar) de oorzaak. Ik vind het erg. Ben altijd al onzeker over mijn lichaam geweest, met 1.62m. moet ik erg oppassen om niet dik te zijn, omdat ik er wel aanleg toe heb, dus houdt mijn hele leven al rekening daarmee, om slank te blijven. Maar nu lukt het niet meer, omdat je huid overal uitzakt, als je zit valt dus de huid over je broekrand heen bv.,omdat de maag/buikstreek naar voren komt. En je gezicht zakt ook uit. Op je rug komen ook rimpels. De wet van de zwaartekracht, en die houd je niet tegen door allerlei oefeningen en crèmes. Kledingstukken die verdoezelen dat je ouder wordt en je lijf niet meer doet wat het altijd deed. Je vraagt je af waar het heen gaat...?? De weegschaal wordt elke dag gebruikt, een crime om het gewicht zo te houden en toch te zien dat je lijf desondanks verandert.

----------


## Agnes574

Felice,

Maar lieverd toch...
Ik hoop toch dat je beseft dat innerlijke schoonheid véél mooier en belangrijker is dan uiterlijke schoonheid?!

Ik begrijp je wel hoor...ik ben maar 3cm groter als jij,33jaar en ik begin ook te zien wat de jaren met je lichaam doet...altijd slank geweest(rond de 50kg) en nu voel ik me precies een soort 'michelin-popke' en is er 15 kg bij!

Ik schaam me niet voor mijn lichaam als ik kleren aanheb,maar naakt....amai,ik zou liefst wegkruipen dan!
Vooral aan de opeenstapeling van vet op mijn buik/maagstreek en mijn heupen erger ik me énorm!!!
Hoe vaak ik al niet buikpijn heb gekregen van een hele tijd(tijdens bezoek/winkelen/etentje/etc)mijn buik in te houden...

Ik ga begin 2008 beginnen met winsor-pilates(mijn fysiotherapeut staat daar achter,omdat ik door mijn ziekte geen sport/fitness mag doen).
Ik hoop dat het werkt;ik ga er in ieder geval voor gaan!!!

Ik sta zelden nog op de weegschaal,omdat dat me deprimeert...zo ook met een grote spiegel!
Ik ga me zeker niet laten gaan,ik blijf op mijn voeding letten,maar 'genieten van mijn leven' gaat voor!

Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## Felice

Lieve Agnes,

Dank je wel voor je lieve bemoedigende berichtje.
Zo zie je maar weer dat ieder vanuit zijn eigen lichaam kijkt, dat is je eigen perspectief immers. In februari word ik 55 en het gevecht met de weegschaal is er nog steeds. Vroeger werd ik het kleintje en het dikkertje genoemd, nog steeds werkt dit in negatieve zin door...ik was de kleinste en dikste in verhouding met de anderen in ons gezin.(11 totaal) Nu komt er het ouder worden bij met zoals gezegd het ''uitzakken", de wet van de zwaartekracht, vermindering aan collageen. Ik heb al diverse apparaten aangeschaft via zo'n tv reclame, en ben dan ook voornemens om dat te gaan gebruiken, maar ik hoor-tot mijn schande- bij een van die heel velen die zoiets aan schaffen en dan laten staan thuis. Er is onderzoek naar gedaan en een heel hoog percentage gebruikt die apparaten niet meer. Vroeger droegen vrouwen vaak wijdere kleding, losser vallende jurken en schorten en niemand zag dat het lijf allemaal minder strak zat en daardoor accepteerden vrouwen hun lichaam ook makkelijker, het was minder kritisch. Maar het zit feitelijk wel in ons hoofd, ons eigen oordeel over onszelf. Ik weet dat ik ook minder kritisch zou moeten kijken naar mezelf, maar dat lukt niet, omdat ik het toch belangrijk vind er ''goed'' uit te zien!
Ik ben inderdaad van mening dat ware schoonheid van binnen zit, en dat geef ik dus ook hoge prioriteit, maar het is bij mij ''allebei''.
Ik ben erg veeleisend tegenover mezelf...perfectionisme kan ik niet zeggen, ik weet ook dat dat niet haalbaar is en dat je daarmee jezelf gek maakt, maar het is wel iets wat mij steeds parten speelt: ik moet alles zo goed mogelijk doen en zijn en denken en zeggen en schrijven en eruit zien....
Pfffff....daardoor ook die faalangst en óók al weet ik dat dat verre van perfect is: het is wel heel belangrijk voor mij.

Daardoor kun je ook niet echt ontspannen leven. Kan ik ook niet teveel ''ondernemen'' zeg maar, want dan kan ik het niet meer ''overzien'', het groeit me boven mijn hoofd, ik word heel onzeker, maak immers fouten omdat het niet mogelijk is alles goed te doen in relaties enz....
Daarom is het ook nodig om niet teveel in de buitenwereld te treden...zelfbescherming.. ik heb mijn levenswijze er op aangepast. Om ''thuis'' en met wat ik aan ga toch het leven aan te kunnen...en dat is ook moeilijk te accepteren, want dat is weer absoluut niet ''goed''....Liefst zou ik immers volop in het leven staan en meedraaien, maatschappelijk, sociaal gezien en op alle denkbare fronten.
En toch moet ik mezelf accepteren...in alles, moeilijk hoor!
"In bed liggen en slapen", daarmee kan ik geen kwaad doen, behalve dan dat dat gedrag niet goed is...het is wel ''veilig''.
Het is wel fijn om dit anoniem te kunnen schrijven...ook al gaat dit topic over of je tevreden bent met je uiterlijk, ik vind dat dit hier ook wel mag staan. Het heeft immers te maken met je kijk op jezelf en tevredenheid in en met jezelf en acceptatie, dat gaat verder dan je uiterlijk. Hoort ook wel bij je levenshouding. Bij mij wel dus tenminste.

Lieve Agnes,nogmaals bedankt en ik wens jou ook veel succes met je zelfacceptatie, zo te horen lukt dat aardig. En met je pilates oefeningen!
lfs, felice

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Felice...amai,een heel verhaal...maar ik begrijp je volledig!
Ik heb ook diverse apparaten via tv gekocht...maar veel helpen doen die niet vind ik...enkel die vibratiegordel,daar heb ik goede ervaringen mee!!
Je bibbert idd wel wat vet weg van je buik of dijen,maar voor de spieren en bloedsomloop helpt het mij ook...heb die wel niet van tv gekocht,maar ene die veel goedkoper was en zelfs een warmtefunctie heeft  :Wink: 

Ik ben ook wel zoals jij jezelf beschrijft hoor;ik wil er ook goed uitzien en blijven uitzien..en soms kan dat idd aardig op mijn systeem werken...met de juiste kleding;jah,ok...maar met te strakke of geen kleding...dan gruw ik van mezelf...maar ik heb gelukkig wel een sterke discipline wat eten en bewegen betreft...als ik zeg:nu moet het veranderen,ga ik er ook voor!

Ik was vroeger ook véél te perfectionistisch...maar dat is gelukkig al veel verbetert...niet alles kan precies zo zijn hoe ik het wil...maar de pogingen blijven er wel hihi...Ik heb wel nog steeds een erg ergelijk trekje;alles in mijn huis moet precies goed staan..niet te ver naar voor of achter,niet teveel gedraaid of te recht...grrr...krijg er soms wat van...maar weet wel precies wanneer er iemand aan mijn spullen heeft gezeten!!
Nu heb ik een kerstboom gezet,sinds jaren,mijn vriend wilde dat zo graag...amai;voordat alle lichtjes,ballen en slingers precies goed hingen...doodmoe was ik!! En het leuke is dan nog dat ze met je lachen..hihi..maar daar ben ik al aan gewend;ik lach vrolijk mee!

En ja,ik ben ook het meest op mijn gemak thuis en leef daarnaar...terwijl ik ook beter veel meer leuke dingen zou gaan doen en overal van genieten...ik voel me ook het veiligst in mijn bed of in de zetel onder een deken...al dan niet slapend!

Zo zie je maar dat ook ik moeite heb met zelfacceptatie,maar ik probeer het zo positief mogelijk te benaderen en er mee om te gaan...
Liefs Agnes Xx

Sorry voor mijn late reactie,maar had je post nog niet gezien...SORRY!! XXX

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zat nu ook al een tijdje met die feestdagen in mijn maag...feestkleding...hmm,maar gelukkig doen we niet veel en bij mijn schoonouders en mijn ouders is het gewoon casual;doe ik lekker mijn grijze colltrui aan(niet té aansluitend,maar ook geen aardappelzak!)en een jeans;voel ik me gewoon lekker in!  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Felice

Bedankt voor je reactie, Agnes!
En ja, die feestdagen, ook weer zoiets! Allerlei lekkers komt voorbij in folders, etalages, gesprekken, tv, enz. Maar je wordt er wel dikker van en het is ongezond. Daar constant rekening mee houden gaat toch niet...!? 

Ik heb überhaupt nog niet aan feestkleding gedacht dit jaar. We hadden vorige week een eindejaarsetentje met het werk van mijn man...zwarte kleding aan gedaan, dat staat netjes en het camoufleert...hoefde ik mijn buik niet in te houden...en ja, het eten was erg lekker. (Thais...mmmm!)

En wat te koken dit jaar weer..?! De een wil niet vegetarisch, de ander wil geen vis, een ander wil echt "kersteten" maar steekt zelf geen hand uit... en maar verwachten dat ik alles uitdenk ook en boodschappen ervoor haal en kook..

En dan dit jaar ook nog eens de 27e pas bezoek van mijn schoonouders en de 28e van een zwager met zijn gezin, pffff, allen wonen verder weg, dus komen ze niet voor een uurtje of zo, maar moeten mee eten!
Ik zou ook wel verwend willen worden, gewoon gezellig aanschuiven, zonder moeite te hoeven doen!

En dan die weegschaal...
En de stad kun je beter niet in gaan als je niet in het nieuw wilt, want het is erg moeilijk om dan niets te kopen. maar ik hoef echt niets nieuws, dus probeer ik die verleiding te omzeilen. Allerlei leuke verzetjes moet ik aan me voorbij laten gaan.
Hoewel: ik kan jullie de film Earth aanbevelen! Prachtige natuurfilm, met daarin helemal geen mens te zien, wel de aarde met prachtig opnames, en het gevaar van de opwarming van de aarde. Heb hem afgelopen week gezien.
(zitten er wel popcornetende mensen om je heen...)

----------


## Agnes574

Die Felice toch....
Eerst stuur je een mail naar Leontientje met een reactie voor mij en dan heb je popcornetende mensen naast je...sjonge,jij kunt iemand vrolijk maken zeg;de tranen van het lachen lopen me alweer over de wangen...jij moet echt een boek schrijven,je verhalen zijn super-de-max!!

Over dat kersteten;ik had het vorig jaar ook aan mijn rekker;ik mocht op kerstavond(24 dec)koken,en eerste en tweede kerstdag ook!!
Ik vond dat maar niets;ik had zelf een drukke kerst ipv me te kunnen ontspannen!
Dit jaar heb ik het goed aangepakt;op kerstavond eten bij mijn schoonmoeder en op eerste kerstdag eten bij mijn ouders...en gedaan!!  :Wink: 
Zorg maar dat je de taken wat verdeelt meid,niet alles moet op jouw schouders komen!!

Probeer er toch van te genieten die dagen ok?  :Wink: 
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Felice

Lieve Agnes,

ik wist niet dat mijn reactie voor jou bij Leontien terecht is gekomen? Ik heb gewoon op reply gedrukt..?
Nu is het dan kerst, en ik heb de nodige voorbereidingen al gedaan voor het dinertje. Maar je doet niet zoveel op zo'n dag
behalve sociaal doen en met eten bezig zijn.. ik durf niet een snee spijsbrood te eten samen met de anderen, omdat ik er vanmorgen al een gehad heb, en dan zijn er nog chocolaatjes en een kerststaaf...je zou onbeperkt moeten kunnen genieten van al het lekkers en niet dikker worden. (en ik vind alles lekker, maar wil "slank" blijven.)
De kinderen lopen nu even een ommetje maar hebben niet aangeboden om ook wat te doen. We zien maar hoe het verder loopt. Maar met de vriend van mijn dochter voor het eerst erbij is het nu toch anders dan ''onder elkaar''.
De buurman kwam onverwachts even aan de deur (iets lenen) en ik vond het erg leuk dat hij spontaan zei: wat zie je er leuk uit! (vind ik ook, ik heb toch de verleiding niet kunnen weerstaan om kleding te kopen...ach ach, en dan niet een ding, maar diverse dingen..bevrediging zoeken, en het helpt wel..voor hoelang ?? en dan weet je niet wat je aan zult trekken omdat je allerlei dingen zou willen aan doen en er mooi uit wilt zien...
hoe gaat het met jullie vandaag...? en morgen...en met Oud en Nieuw?

----------


## Felice

Zo, hoe is het jullie vergaan met deze feestelijk getinte dagen, met de kerst en Oud en Nieuw, wat betreft de lijn?
Hebben jullie er speciaal op gelet of gewoon genoten van alle extra aan lekkers wat zich aandiende?
En wat zegt de weegschaal en wat vind je er zelf van?
Ik heb net nog een rumkransje (nee, 2...) achter elkaar op en een koude appelbeignet...
Mijn man heeft weer heeeeeeel veeeeeeeel oliebollen, krentenbollen en appelbeignets gebakken...ik zei nog: doe dat nou niet, ik moet ze allemaal mee op eten en jij bakt elk jaar veel te veel! maar het hielp niet, hij bakte en bakte en mét plezier! Ze zijn wel lekker, maar o zo vet en calorierijk, en ook moeilijk om ze te laten staan en/of er niets van te nemen bij zo'n rijkelijke hoeveelheid.
Nu is het enkele dagen later, en nog steeds zijn er heel veel over! Hij ging vanmorgen weer werken en ik zei dus: neem maar alles mee naar je werk, en trakteer daar maar op oliebollen enz.! Maar, hij heeft maar een gedeelte meegenomen, helaas! Ik zag de schaal echter pas zojuist staan en tja, toen was het een uur of half 6, ook een moeilijk tijdstip om eraf te blijven als je intussen een lege maag hebt...
en wat denk je: toen hij op 31 december 's morgens vroeg aan het bakken was, kwam hij mij mijn ''ontbijt'' op bed brengen.... ja, je raadt het al: in dit geval zei hij: een appelbeignetje met een theetje op bed!
Maar ik moest er niet aan dénken! wakker gemaakt worden met zoveel vettigheid...
ik heb al vaker gezegd: jij bent een feeder! (voor de grap, hoor!, maar met een beetje serieuze ondertoon, dat wel)
Nu heb ik dat inderdaad ook toch maar opgegeten, een paar appelbeignets als ontbijt en daarna bracht hij nog krentenbollen boven... Ik heb echt heel erg mijn best gedaan om in verhouding weinig ervan te nemen.
En ik wou dat hij de hele inhoud van de schaal meegenomen had naar zijn werk vandaag! Er liggen er nog wel 50 in..! 
Het is al zo'n 20 jaar traditie, dat hij oliebollen en zo bakt met oudjaar, en hij wil daar kennelijk niet van af.
Ik vroeg hoeveel pakken hij gebruikt had! Veel teveel dus...o o! Als hij nu eens 1 pak maakte, dan was het nog wel leuk... nu is het leuk, lief, lekker, maar ook die andere kant...die jullie wel snappen.

Dit was mijn oliebollen verhaal...!haha!
en jullie..?
en hoe was jullie Oud-en Nieuwjaar? Nog iets over te vertellen? Of over wat je gegeten hebt?
Was het moeilijk om niet teveel te eten of ongezond?

----------


## Felice

De laatste oliebollen heeft mijn man vandaag pas weggegooid...na er eerst nog de laatste twee van gegeten te hebben. Ik heb ervoor bedankt, haha, was niet zo moeilijk meer de laatste dagen...

----------


## jenny L

nou ik ben 47 jaar en niet over dreven dik maar ook niet slank.Maar ik ben er te vreden mee en mijn man ook.je wordt er toch helemaal gestresst van om eeuwig te moeten lijnen. als ik er naar kijk kom ik al aan. ik loop van s,morgens vroeg tot s,avonds laat toe maar val echt niks af hoor.voor de rest ben gezond op een paar kleine manke mentjes na en voel me eigen super gelukkig zoals ik nu ben.ben nooit echt chagerijnig voel me goed en heb plezier in mijn leven.het leven is zo kort geniet iedere dag weer.

----------


## tarquesh

> Het 'ideale' figuur is slechts voor weinigen weggelegd. Veel vrouwen zweren bij een modellenmaat à la Kate Moss, alleen is dat maar voor een enkeling weggelegd. De meeste van ons moeten het met ietsje meer doen. Dat is geen reden om somber te zijn. Het heeft immers niet zo veel zin om iets te willen wat onmogelijk is. Bijvoorbeeld super slank willen zijn als je een stevige bouw hebt, of blauwe ogen willen hebben als je bruine kijkers hebt. Dat kun je niet zomaar veranderen. Zelfs niet als je heel veel geld hebt. Je ogen zullen nooit hun eigen kleur verliezen en maatje 34 is voor de meeste van ons gewoon niet weggelegd. Erg? Welnee. Wees blij met jezelf. Als je tevreden bent, straal je dat uit. En een mooie, zelfverzekerde uitstraling is nou juist datgene wat jou zo aantrekkelijk maakt.
> 
> Ben jij nou iemand die tevreden is met hoe je eruit ziet? Of heb je altijd een ontevreden gevoel over hoe jij jezelf ziet. Het kan ook zijn dat je de ene keer je lekkerder in je vel voelt dan een andere keer. Je kunt hierover stemmen op deze enguête en een reactie geven op wat je hebt gestemd.
> 
> Dus breng nu je stem uit en geef je mening!
> 
> 
> Voor meer informatie hoe je tevreden kan zijn met je uiterlijk: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...6655/sc=a560f2


Ik zelf ben tevreden over mijn uiterlijk. Als ik het statistiekje bekijk dan loopt alles een beetje zo gelijk op. Ik geniet ervan als andere die denken dat als je knap bent alle deuren makkelijk voor je open gaan. Mijn ervaring is dat het een kwestie van communicatie is. Domme mensen maken mij sterk. Ik vind nu toevallig een dame leuk die erg slank is. Het gaat mij om haar karakter, dus neem ik haar perfecte figuur voor lief. Ik vermoed dat Alexandras's menu uit glazen water en blaadjes sla bestaat. Van mij mag ze best wel eens naar de bakker voor overheerlijke gebakjes. Een pondje meer zal haar nog aantrekkelijker maken. Maar haar karakter is om te smullen.

----------


## Petra717

Heel mooi verwoord, Tarquesh! 
Het gaat om de binnenkant en niet om de buitenkant zoals men vaak roept, maar helaas nog te weinig naar handelt... naar eigen zeggen!

knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Luuss0404

Het gaat voornamelijk om iemand's binnenkant, maar wat we als eerste zien is toch iemand's buitenkant.
Ikzelf ben voornamelijk tevreden met mezelf, ik heb mn allergieen geaccepteerd, ik begrijp dat ik hoeveel ik ook eet ik toch niet aankom (sommige mensen dromen daarvan, maar ik zou best eens een paar pondjes meer willen wegen) en heb gelukkig geen problemen om zonder make-up de deur uit te gaan  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Belangrijker vind ik het om tevreden te zijn met wie je als persoon bent en waar je als persoon voor staat dan van binnen een 'rotte appel' te zijn met een wel erg mooie buitenkant!

----------


## John_Swain

Een mens is nooit tevreden..

----------


## dotito

ik ben zeker tevreden over mezelf belangrijkste vind ik nog altijd de binnenkant.en als je vind dat je te zwaar bent dat moet je er zelf iets aan,en anders moet je niet klagen(dièten) :Stick Out Tongue: 
het voornaamste vind ik dat ge gezond bent,dat maakt mij tevreden :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

gelijk heb je Dotito , aan jezelf, kan een mens veel veranderen en aan een karaktertrek die een minpunt is ,daar moet je aan schaven hoe oud je ook bent .... :Smile:  

men moet tevreden zijn met wat de natuur en de "gene " van je ouders je gegeven hebben (ik was de laatste op de rij en mijn ouders hebben hun best gedaan  :Big Grin: )jezelf verzorgen , op lange termijn pluk je daar de vruchten van  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

Taalfoutje -"genen"

----------


## dotito

@Celest,das waar tevreden zijn met wat je hebt,niet wat je mist :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Je hebt gelijk  :Smile: 
Als je niet tevreden bent over iets in je uiterlijk kun je daar vaak wat aan doen zoals dieten, sporten, gezond/anders eten (allerhande kruiden zijn goed voor de bloedsomloop, spijsvertering, koorts, ijzergehalte ed), lekker buiten frisse lucht happen, een dagje sauna kan ook erg goed doen (zweten helpt porien openen ed) en daarnaast zijn er verschillende cosmetische producten en behandelingen tegen allerhande kwalen en als latste 'redmiddel' kan je eventueel iets plastisch laten corrigeren (dit laatste wel in overleg!)...

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ben opzich wel tevreden, ik heb qua lichaam wel een stevige bouw, maar mn lichaam staat wel goed in proportie. Ik ben er tevreden mee, mn vriend ook, en heb liever een maatje meer dan dat mensen denken dat ik aan een of andere ziekte lijdt. Ook vind ik wat steviger vaak bij vrouwen mooier, soms zie je meiden lopen met hele smalle beentjes en laarzen die dan aan alle kanten leegtes vertonen, dan vind ik wat stevigere benen en gevulde laarzen vaak veel mooier staan!

Het ligt vaak ook aan de bouw, mijn ouders/familie zijn allemaal stevig gebouwd, en schildklierafwijkingen zitten hier in de familie, dus ja onderuit komen doe je er niet aan, maar als je tevreden bent en je jezelf goed accepteerd leer je jezelf 'mooi' te vinden. Vooral door natuurlijk lieve complimentjes van vriendlief en andere, complimenten werken vaak goed wanneer je aan je zelfbeeld werkt!

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,
Goed gezegd Sylvia! :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

ja ik ben tevreden met mezelf........paar jaar geleden niet, was constant op dieet enz
duurste anti rimpel cremes etc.
heb daarvoor zelfs een maagband laten plaatsen wat finaal fout ging.....
heb nu een buik die 10 x geopereerd is, een en al litteken dus,
zie het nu gelukkig anders; 2 operaties voor mn kinderen en 8 operaties om in leven te blijven.....
en sinds ik dat gevoel heb, val ik vanzelf af...
en ben ik tevreden!!!trouwens van afvallen word je , als je wat ouder bent ook niet mooier op, omdat huid niet meer meewerkt.

----------

